# More free stuff - wheel cleaner, glass cleaner, big orange



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

I've got:
2x5L of Turtlewax Big Orange Car Shampoo
1x5L of Espuma Revolution with abut 2.5L or so left in it Grizzle has put his name down for this
1x5L of Neilsen Chemicals Blue II Glass Cleaner with about 2L maybe left in it.

Free to whoever wants to collect these off me.

And some say I'm not a nice guy eh :lol:

I'm in Dumbarton but often in Glasgow too if that helps for collection.


----------



## Zoh (Jan 9, 2012)

Damn i hate living in the South East now, needed some wheel cleaner iswell.


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

I'll take the Espuma off you Spoony


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

Grizzle said:


> I'll take the Espuma off you Spoony


Let me know when suits for Collection... sometime soon I hope!


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

Spoony said:


> Let me know when suits for Collection... sometime soon I hope!


Depends when you take me on that next date...i promise i wont try kiss you this time.


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

Zoh said:


> Damn i hate living in the South East now, needed some wheel cleaner iswell.


 get hold of your nearest autosmart rep


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

-Kev- said:


> autosmart rep


True, but that isn't free lol


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

did'nt see he's in the south east Stuart :wall:

whereabouts in the SE are you Zoh?, i may have some wheel cleaner going spare (will need to check though)


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

Surprised the other stuff hasn't gone - I'll need to start drinking it then eh


----------



## Mick (Jan 23, 2010)

Guess so mate, im sure someone will have it off you :thumb:


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

gee the big orange to mick... then he will have to give it away on here lol

or andrew loves it :lol:


----------



## Zoh (Jan 9, 2012)

-Kev- said:


> did'nt see he's in the south east Stuart :wall:
> 
> whereabouts in the SE are you Zoh?, i may have some wheel cleaner going spare (will need to check though)


I'm in Woking mate, can't PM yet so hoping you'll see this.  I need to start looking less and posting more!


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

Guys, Craig texted me especially to say that he wants the Big Orange.

If you could post it to him (I'm sure you know his address by now) that'd be great
He'll cover any fees

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

aye that'll be right sunshine...


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

This big orange is getting punted off somehow! I've got about 40L of shampoo in my garage


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

Zoh said:


> I'm in Woking mate, can't PM yet so hoping you'll see this.  I need to start looking less and posting more!


bit far from you im afraid - im down in kent...


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

go to your local handwash place and give it to them spoony haha..


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

No far from going there and pouring it doon their drains lol


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

lol.. you can't do that... you work for scottish water


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

Anymore interest? Need the space in my garage back! got 8 new 5Ls to go in lol


----------



## Jonny_McC (Apr 19, 2010)

Spoony.

I'll take the snow foam if it isn't gone already.

J


----------



## chrisc (Jun 15, 2008)

big orange use for windscreen good stuff


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

Snowfoam is away, big orange and glass cleaner left now gents.


----------



## Driftland Liaison (Sep 17, 2009)

Spoony said:


> Snowfoam is away, big orange and glass cleaner left now gents.


If your passing mine feel free to drop it off mate


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

Lol Neil I would do if it weren't do far away. Changed areas in work and I'm no longer travelling pan Scotland. If I was it'd be easy.


----------



## stumac77 (Oct 18, 2009)

maybe a stupid quetion but what is big orange


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

stumac77 said:


> maybe a stupid quetion but what is big orange


Its a car shampoo mate, i use it, its cheap its made by turtlewax, does not contain wax plus is ph neutral, takes some effort to clean the car with this, especially if its really dirty, just being honest here, need to go around the car a few times, but it will do the job, others on the market will do the job faster, can't knock it for the price though, it does wash a car, once dried the car looks clean, plus it contains natural orange oil extract.


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

Buuuuuuuuuuuuuuuump


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

still got the big orange spoony :lol: tough luck..

remember.. gally's boss likes it.. shift it to him haha


----------



## Mr Shoelaces (Dec 27, 2007)

are Nielsens still going! My god!


----------



## Mick (Jan 23, 2010)

I'll have the glass cleaner of you've still not shifted it Stuart, since I did something cplosally stupid yesterday :lol:


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

No bother mick, still got it sat there. You didn't tip over your bottle and spill it all did you lol?


----------



## Mick (Jan 23, 2010)

No, much more idiotic, ill explain later


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

Lol fair play. My other thought is you diluted it and put it through your lance lol


----------



## johnboydigs (Mar 1, 2008)

you say your near glasgow, where abouts roughly, cause if you got any stuff you want rid of i'll gladly take it off your hands as my mate can use it as he's too cheap to actually buy anything and keeps using my stuff


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

Im in Dumbarton but work In Possil Park so there or there abouts. Got 2x5L of turtlewax big orange car shampoo left if you want it


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

cmon Mick, what did you do?


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

get the beans spilt big yin.. spoony's only gonna tell us after you tell him anyway... eh spoony sweetheart :argie: :lol:


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

aye, mon!


----------



## Mick (Jan 23, 2010)

alan_mcc said:


> cmon Mick, what did you do?





CraigQQ said:


> get the beans spilt big yin.. spoony's only gonna tell us after you tell him anyway... eh spoony sweetheart :argie: :lol:


I actually text stuart it earlier.

I decided to label my bottles with my dymo this week so was going through sorting them out, I had 2 and 3 bottles with the same stuff in (3 of the same APC's at different mixes, so was decanting into one full bottle etc).

I had some megs endurance tyre dressing (the spray one, not the gel) in one of my own bottles, and had a bottle with some unbranded tyre dressing into it, so decanted the two together and it reacted funny. Turned the bottle round and ive only picked up the wrong bleedin bottle, label clearly says "Meguiars glass cleaner", and that was my last megs stuff :wall:

Oh Dear. 

Dont worry, im giving myself this:


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

haha... you big ***!! :lol:

still coming doon south big man? when was it again?


----------



## Mick (Jan 23, 2010)

CraigQQ said:


> haha... you big ***!! :lol:
> 
> still coming doon south big man? when was it again?


think it will be around april/may time. going to the JLR plant in solihull, but will no doubt be passing your way as well at some point :thumb:


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

then stop by.. I'll even get some Irn bru in since its a special occasion..
need to speak to cuey about smuggling some across the border for me :lol:

told pete you might be coming down... hes all excited.. like a wee puppy..
hes always trying to imitate a scottish accent (and hes utter **** at it) and thinks everyone in scotland talks like they come from glasgow.. 
its emotional abuse living with him I tell ye haha.. 

then theres the times I wake up at 2am, and hes sneaking into my room 








:lol:


----------



## Mick (Jan 23, 2010)

:lol: :lol:

Good, he will love it having a preper weejie doon then, and no a mad eniburgh punter like you. Still, could be worse, it could be wee alan doon there wae awe his shockingly bad patter like chuddy and feel :lol:

Ill deffo stop by if i get chance to be local.


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

Haha... yes as wee al would say.. would be whora feel if you can stop by 


pmsl... :lol: 

aye.. he'd love your accent.. have to watch him though.. he will hump your leg if your not looking :lol:


----------



## Mick (Jan 23, 2010)

CraigQQ said:


> Haha... yes as wee al would say.. would be whora feel if you can stop by
> 
> pmsl... :lol:
> 
> aye.. he'd love your accent.. have to watch him though.. he will hump your leg if your not looking :lol:


he sounds like a rabbid jack russel. IF he gets wide ill give him a wee rabbit punch to the kidneys :lol: :thumb:


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

aye.. that normally sorts him oot.. or a quick sack tap. :lol:


----------



## Mick (Jan 23, 2010)

nothing more humbling than a slap in the balls, thats for sure.


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

:lol: you put it sooo nicely micheal!!


----------



## Dougster (Jun 12, 2007)

Why are you getting rid of the Blue II?

I got new stuff from John anyway. He's an angel. ;-)


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

I've kept 1.5l back Dougster but I won't use it all


----------

